
RosettaGit – Solutions to tasks in more than 700 programming languages - adius
https://adriansieber.com/announcing-rosettagit/
======
ksaj
One thing that complicates projects like Rosetta Code, and RosettaGit by
extension, is that things get easily muddled when taking into account the many
ways a single language and platform can do the same thing. Rosetta Code
suffers from it a lot, which is why I'm mentioning it here. Given the purpose
of Rosetta* I'm surprised that there hasn't been a visible effort in
containing and organizing these different methods in the same way some of the
code examples show recursive vs iterative methods, etc.

By way of example (which you may like to add to the project, since you do have
a section for it already), here are 6 Hello World samples I created in ARM
assembler on Raspberry Pi.

[https://github.com/ksaj/helloworld](https://github.com/ksaj/helloworld)

I purposely kept them all as similar as possible, but each one uses a
completely different method for printing Hello World. Basically, writes() vs
puts() vs fwrite() vs putchar() vs printf() vs bare metal (no use of standard
library or otherwise). It's pretty easy to see the pros and cons of each
method, and the different requirements of each method, by reading the code. Of
course C programmers have heard of each of these methods, but these samples
show what's actually happening under the hood.

